# Spooned dust port ... patent applied for :-)



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok RedSled. You gave me this idea! So after lunch I went out to the shop and pulled out the Makita 4 X 24 belt sander. Once I looked it over, there wasn't much :designing" to this one. A simple "Z" shaped piece of the sheet metal, and some more of my Racing duct tape".... WAA LAA …. no more dust blowing straight up from the belt sander!
.
.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

JoeinGa has done it again!

Oh boy, there is no stopping now the SPOONED PORT freight train from barrelling through Lumberjocks' keen minds from this day forward.

I can only guess that supreme accolades await the one who posts pictures first of their their sawdust- diverting SPOONED PORT circular saw. (Tracksaw owners can smugly sit this one out).


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Ha ha ha. I love it. Great idea Joe. It's a shame that the manufactures haven't thought of something like this.
It must be in the tape. lol


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Now, that is a great idea. I used to criticize people who have a duct tape solution for every problem.. For the past several years though I have converted to the duct tape cult.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

All you need to now is make a wallet out of duct tape to put all the money you make off of this innovation.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I did that to my nail guns back in the early 80's. It is too bad manufacturers don't build in diversion ports, but the designers aren't the end users….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

